# Rotwild RFR 0.6 kaum gebraucht



## Pycho (8. Dezember 2007)

Hier verkauft ein Freund sein Rotwild, bei evtl. Fragen bin ich über [email protected] erreichbar!
Gruß
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=m37&satitle=160188106638&category0=&fvi=1


----------

